# Seiko Limited Diver Stolen Phoenix, AZ



## ianbyrd (Oct 11, 2007)

SKZ201K1

1989/2003

Please email [email protected] if you have any info on watch.

Was stolen from Wigwam Golf Resort/spa in Phoenix earlier in the year.

Very upsetting to lose this.

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## WatchRig (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear you had your watch stolen... 

You can buy a new one for cheap at [commercial link removed]


----------

